

Free A/B testing tool for websites - Accredor - ad93611
https://accredor.com/

======
hkh
Why not just use Google Analytics Experiments? That way you can also gather a
s __t ton of other data to help you see if either A or B is performing better.

~~~
iitr_sourabh
Hey, so I am the developer of this service. You can surely use GA Experiments
for general purposes. The benefit of using a specialist tool is that there
would be much more features. Right now, Accredor is in development. In due
course it will have more features like User Targeting, Custom Reports, a
WYSWYG editor for creating experiments, revenue tracking, etc. Also, very soon
we will provide integration with GA to push the reports onto GA.

